# Judge Dredd (1995)



## Dave (Mar 29, 2001)

Judge Dredd (1995)  

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0113492

Directed by Danny Cannon.

Writing credits John Wagner(characters) and Carlos Ezquerra.

In a dystopic future, where urban areas have grown into megacities that cover entire coastal regions, Americans are ensconced in mega-cities which protect them from the desolation of the world outside. The peace is kept by The Judges. This elite group who upholds "The Law" is police, jury, and executioner all in one. Judge Dredd, the most formidable and revered of the Street Judges, is convicted of the murder of a snooping reporter. With the help of Rico, a prisoner who he himself convicted, Dredd sets out to clear his name while leaving a trail of destruction, snappy catch-phrases, and dazzling special effects in his wake. 

This was suprisingly good. It was the only video in the shop that I hadn't seen at the time. I'm not a Stallone fan but this was entertaining and funny. Judge Dredd comic-book fans don't like it because Judge Dredd is meant to be over six foot high and well built, and Stallone is only 5'8" tall.

With
Sylvester Stallone
Armand Assante 
Rob Schneider 
JÃ¼rgen Prochnow 
Max von Sydow 
Diane Lane
Joanna Miles


----------



## The Master (Mar 30, 2001)

I agree with all that you said, it's true about Sylvester Stallone. I thought he was the wrong person to play the Judge, not because of his height but because he was an expensive actor to get, they could of got an unknown for half the price and put the money towards a better storyline. People who have read "2000 AD" magazine, the stories of the Judges ie...Judge Anderson and Judge Death, were gripping and very imaginative and so were many other stories ie. Johnny Alpha etc. I could never understand why there wasn't a follow-up to Judge Dredd(maybe cos they had no money left after Stallone got his pay cheque).

the master:ticking:


----------



## Prowler-Pilot (Jun 25, 2001)

Good film...BUT IT'S NOT JUDGE DREDD!!!!
Personally I liked the design of the movie and everything, it's all well and good but it doesn't go with the name Judge Dredd. 
I think the comic has a better design, I mean look at his bike! Now that's impressive...okay maybe his gun could have been better but look at the bike!!!! :alienooh: :alienooh: 

TaTa


----------



## Harpo (Dec 20, 2008)

There'll be a new Judge Dredd film made next year


----------



## The Ace (Dec 20, 2008)

Maybe they'll use lawmasters and lawgivers and respect the tradition, that we never see Dredd's face.

This was Stallone playing Stallone, not Dredd.


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 5, 2012)

Ten years before the movie came out, I purchased a copy of The Best of 2000 AD Monthly featuring Judge Dredd in a story called: "The Man Who Drank the Blood of Satanus". I was hooked, I thought, wow, that was a cool sci-fi horror tale!

After that, I began to research the character and read more stories. Later I heard Stallone was offered the lead part to play in a live-action film. At first I thought the film was going to be a sci-fi horror movie, but the film makers wanted a broader audience so they injected comedy and toned down the violence level. It wasn't a bad film, it had a good look to it with great special effects and I liked the idea of having Armand Assante play the main villain.

But for hardcore fans, the movie wasn't what they wanted to see.

Perhaps the next film will be a much darker, grittier movie and include one of the many well-known villains from the comics (I wouldn't mind seeing Satanus, he was freaky).


----------



## Rodders (Feb 6, 2012)

This has always been a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine and i must confess that i think it's pretty underrated. The trouble with something like this is that the movie makers try to put their own stamp on it which upsets fans. Mega City looked superb though. 

I did find the flying bike thing silly.


----------

